# Does size matter?



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all, 
Went to see the litter that we are picking a puppy from for the second time at the weekend (very exciting!) they were 4 weeks old and we wont be picking for another 2 weeks, however we do have our eye on a little black boy with white bib, white on his chin and tipped hind feet! He seemed (although early days) to have a very gentle nature and snuggled into me, fell asleep in my hands etc  , he also wasnt the first to bound over, however he was clearly the biggest in the litter, would this raise any concerns with anyone here? I know that typically the larger pup is the most dominant but both his parents are absolute sweethearts and i wonder if anyone else has picked the larger pup before and what experiences you have had? 
Thanks all!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Well my Vincent was the runt of his litter but he's incredibly lively! I don't know if being the smallest made him scrappy but he certainly can stick up for himself.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

We noticed that with the smallest little girl in the litter! She was very lively! Its so hard, there are 6 to choose from, 4 boys 2 girls and they are all black!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

It is so hard to chose! Although Vincent was easy to pick, he licked my nose and that was it!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, how sweet! This little pup flopped asleep in my hands all curled up like a cat, i was lifting him up and down and he stayed asleep and wasnt at all bothered! He is so adorable, i just hope that being bigger wont make him too dominant.....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think size should matter at all! As long as you are happy with him, if you feel he is the one for you then is probably is, so go with your heart  Good luck!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

If i could figure out how to post piccies i would! Lol :-D


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks laura! That makes me feel much better!  he's sooo sweet, although i may have a fight on my hands as my daughter bonded with a lovely little girl too!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that makes things a little more complicated then  all 5 of us that went to pick decided on Izzie (although there were only 2 girls we could choose from as we had already chosen *** & colour), but whichever steals your heart on the day is the one you should get, I don't think size matters at all


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We have had Billy home for 3 weeks and he was the biggest in his litter of 7. Apart from the usual playbiting etc we haven't had any dominance issues with him. I would say go with your heart! x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

With me and Tom, it was a toss up between two boys of similar size (the bigger one's of the litter) and in the end we chose Nacho cos he kept coming back to lick me and chew on Tom's shoelaces (probably a sign he was going to chew) but he never has. We also liked a girl but knew from the start that it deffo was a boy we wanted so that helped. It was purely down to the pup we just clicked with and nothing to do with size. He is turning into a handsome (mostly well behaved) little pup who loves other dogs and has fantastic character but I believe the whole litter have probably all turned out this way as long as they have all gone to devoted owners - which I am sure they all have! Good luck battling it out with your daughter! Having a *** preference might help in your final decision.

Good luck. So excited for you.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think size matters too much. You say you are choosing when the pups are about 6 weeks old .... that sounds ideal as you will be able to see their personalities more clearly. If you just watch them for a while you will be able to tell which is more dominant and which is a little more shy ... I think one somewhere in between is perfect, irrespective of size.

Good luck, I'm sure you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great name for a thread ... 

Dont worry about the size .. just pick a pup you like


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great name for a thread ...
> 
> Dont worry about the size ..


JoJo, I am, quite frankly, shocked - how could you think such a thing 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I had the choice of 5 when I went to get Monty. 4 girls and him.

It was a close call between him and this girl who had a white bib. Kept picking her up then Monty it was sooooo hard and hubby was no help.

But one thing just swayed it for me and I went with :


The one who had the fattiest wiggliest bum


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think Buddy was the largest of his litter,I would say he is quite dominant but on the other hand i love that hes not scared of anything or anyone,hes very friendly towards all dogs and humans hes very intelligent also the only negitive is that hes been quite bitey (not sure if this is a dominant trate??)
I would say follow your heart and go with your first choice dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I had no choice - the die was cast ...... :love-eyes:
(actually I had the choice of about 60!)


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

This is so reassuring, its One of those things that if you research on the internet, everybody says 'not the larger pup' but i think when you take temperament into account surely this must be the overiding factor!? He is so sweet, i cant wait to see what he is like in 2 weeks, i have all the puppy stuff now barring a name tag and food, so we are ready for our little pup, whoever he or she may be! Also I really want to call the puppy 'noodle' but i welcome any suggestions for a black pup!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> JoJo, I am, quite frankly, shocked - how could you think such a thing
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


oh you should know me by now Ali ... I like a giggle ....

I do have a naughty sense of humour too ... sorry ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Noodle is a fab name ... I really like it .... 

As for not going for the largest pup, that is because some bigger pups will be the greedy dominate type in the litter however this is not always so, some pup just develop at different rates, some with have a different build etc... I have seen many litters with a selection of breeders and sometimes the small ones are the ones to watch  it really just depends on so much ....

For even more reassurance .. the biggest pup in new puppy's litter, my breeder is keeping, so do you think a breeder would keep the wrong type pup, no way, he is big, big - beautiful - and the most content pup  I am so pleased as my puppy Picnic and stay in contact with her sibling ... yippppyyyy.... 

Have you got any pics of Noodle  Where is he from?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

photos! im just trying to get the hang of this posting piccies thing, so bear with me if it doesnt work! 
http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m555/rejess/

pups are 2 weeks old in the first 3 pics and 4 weeks in the last pic 

im quite lucky to view them this early because she doesnt normally advertise the pups until 6 weeks, its just that we are practically neighbours (next village)

The little chap that i like is the one with white on his chin :-D


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Noodle is a fab name ... I really like it ....
> 
> As for not going for the largest pup, that is because some bigger pups will be the greedy dominate type in the litter however this is not always so, some pup just develop at different rates, some with have a different build etc... I have seen many litters with a selection of breeders and sometimes the small ones are the ones to watch  it really just depends on so much ....
> 
> ...


Hey jojo, he is from Karen cunningham, a small breeder who lives near me (nr grantham lincs)
the mum is english show cocker black and tan (she is stunning) and the dad is a miniature cream poodle (smaller side of miniature - also a fab little dog) there are 6 pups in total 2 girls and 4 boys


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Claire ... the pups looks lovely .... 

It would be nice if all the other pups owners come on here ... 

Lovely to have a breeder on your doorstep ... 

Noodles is a cool name ... my new puppy is called Picnic


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks jojo, im so excited! picnic is such a cute name!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!  Noodle is a great name. I love puppies with food related names, although I will always call my pets very grown up sounding names (my old kitty was called George ).


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah, i always tend to do that! not this time tho! fun name for a change , I havent even picked puppy yet but already :ilmc:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

There was a Noodle on here before! wonder where she went....It is one of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

really? great minds think alike huh?  my thinking behind the name is 'noodle half poodle'


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL amazing!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok what other food/drink names ...
Nacho
Cider
Noodle
Picnic
Remy
Bailey 
Prob more on here but what other ones?


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

And Treacle


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

... and Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

and Honey  ....


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Rufini said:


> So cute!  Noodle is a great name. I love puppies with food related names, although I will always call my pets very grown up sounding names (my old kitty was called George ).


Hah. When me and Tom were coming up with names he thought of CLIVE. A fluffy ball of fur called Clive. He thought it hilarious!

It didn't take long for him to come round to the thought of shouting Nacho Libre across the beach in a deep manly voice for him to come round to my name though which he does at every chance (I keep my head down and my face covered from the strange looks!)


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

If we pick a girl instead it might have to be cookie or oreo


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hah. When me and Tom were coming up with names he thought of CLIVE. A fluffy ball of fur called Clive. He thought it hilarious!
> 
> It didn't take long for him to come round to the thought of shouting Nacho Libre across the beach in a deep manly voice for him to come round to my name though which he does at every chance (I keep my head down and my face covered from the strange looks!)


LOL Clive!! 

If we got a cat we'd call him Pablo B)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Clive


----------

